# our little old smallholding



## siany711 (Oct 3, 2007)

hi, i suppose i should introduce myself and my family and of course my animals, so here goes,,

my names sian and im married to nigel. we have been married for a year and between us we have 5 children but only 2 live with us.

ethan...hes mine and lives with us, hes 17 soon

rob...hes nigels and lives with us, hes 15

aaron...hes 22 and mine, and lives away from home

james...hes 20 and nigels and lives with his mum

alex...she is only 6 and is nigels and lives with her mum

we live on a smallholding , which has around 9 stables here and a big barn along with about 10 acres. we run a small rescue centre here where we will take in unwanted and abandoned kittens, donkeys, rabbits, goats, hedgehogs plus loads of others. i have been doing this for 9yrs and have had rheas, red squirels, albino hedgehogs and blonde hedgehogs to look after in the past

we currently have living here.....venus a gypsy vanner cob....2 geese..2 ferrets...3 chinchillas....4 rabbits.....1 chicken...and 1 st bernard dog.
a few years ago i was taking care of 336 animals, but have now decided to cut them right down which is why we dont have many at this time..we also cut right back with taking in animals from oct till march as it slows up for re-homing in these months.

now let me introduce my gang of kitties

sooty....house/farm cat..8yrs old
pepsi....rescue kitten that we are keeping..house cat at moment..12 wks old

peaches...maine ****, lives outside in a converted stable..2yrs old
charlie.....maine ****, lives with peaches... 9mnths old
2 other cats which havent been named yet and are at the moment living outside with peaches and charlie..6mnths old

we also have 8 rescue kittens in at the moment and im thinking of keeping one.... 5wks old.


we enjoy camping, kayaking, horse riding, cycling, walking and the new craze that we are just getting into...geocaching.. (treasure hunting)
i breed maine coons and hopefully in the future will be getting some bengals to breed..

well thats us

have fun ....sian


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow! 8O 

Welcome! I never thought I'd say this, but I only have four cats.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Wow! 8O
> 
> Welcome! I never thought I'd say this, but I only have four cats.


And, I only have 7 cats and 2 dogs!!

Would love to see pictures of all your animals.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome! Now that is A gang! can't wait to see pictures. Petts and purrs from me, donna and the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lots of animals you got there, would love to see pictures of them all :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow what a wide variety of animals that you have! Hope to see pictures of your zoo & welcome aboard Sian


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome! I LOVE Gypsy Vanners!!!! I must have pics! :lol:


----------



## Little Mo (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi there Sian & welcome to all your menagerie!!!   
Sounds like a wonderful place you've got - I always loved the idea of a smallholding, which I think was a result of growing up watching 'Dapple-down Farm' --- any one else remember that?? (UK animal lovers only probably.)

Anyhow, I hope your are all really happy & healthy, and welcome to the Cat Forum, you'll find lots of friends.

You must have so many stories to tell - Im sure we'd all love to hear them!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, hope to see pics!!


----------

